# Here is Little Tanzania (update)



## J Morningstar (Jul 14, 2004)

These are mostly Tanzanian Pink Leg. There are also Mombossa Red Leg and those Little Tanzanian Pink millipedes, (they look almost white in the photo 'cause their still babies) Almost all are captive bred. I am getting some more millipedes in about two weeks! Yeay!!!!!!


----------



## Steven (Jul 14, 2004)

now that's a big collection of mili's together !  :} 
very nice  :} 

and the fact they are CB makes me even more jalous


----------



## J Morningstar (Jul 14, 2004)

Just wait 'till two weeks from now......
Millipede EVNY hard core!!!!!!!! ;P    :}


----------



## J Morningstar (Jul 14, 2004)

I just wish I could get a good pic of the whole tank. I have the worst time reducing the photos without loosing the entier quality of the picture.


----------



## Steven (Jul 14, 2004)

J Morningstar said:
			
		

> Just wait 'till two weeks from now......
> Millipede EVNY hard core!!!!!!!! ;P    :}


OK i'll wait and see,... better be good  ;P    
(Another African shipment maybe ??? can you release a bit more info for the curious ones   )


----------



## J Morningstar (Jul 14, 2004)

Yesssss.
I will have new Pied millipedes, some more AGB's, supposedly some green millipedes (really interested to see these), perhaps some crested white (which are always actually yellow) legs (awesome looking though) and a couple I have no idea of the apperance.
 Steven, question. Do you know what a reference to a Giant Black African Centipede could be...? One (or two) are on the way. :}


----------



## 8 leg wonder (Jul 14, 2004)

That alot of pedes, do you have an aprox. body count? Also how big is the tank? It's a great look'n setup.


----------



## Steven (Jul 14, 2004)

J Morningstar said:
			
		

> Steven, question. Do you know what a reference to a Giant Black African Centipede could be...? One (or two) are on the way. :}


Jason,... don't tell me you're getting the African black Giant centipede   
i'm searching for those more then 3 years now.

If they turn out to be the same specie i'm looking for,... then D*MN you're lucky. The ones i'm on the search for have all black body's with Bleu-leggs and yellow spiracles,... don't have any idea on the scientific name,... but i've seen them in real,... simply amazing pedes,... not that big but really beautifull.
about the size of adult morsitans.

From wich African country does your shipment comes ?

you lucky b*stard   



i'll try to search for some pictures of those black ones i mean


----------



## J Morningstar (Jul 14, 2004)

Why, thank you...
I have to tell you that to count them would (at this piont) be quite impossible.
Let's just say there probably 200 or so millipedes at least in the tank between 6 different species. You can't see the 50 or so babies at any one time that are on the surface.I would say the tank is between 55 and 75 gallons. It's a weird "tall" tank.


----------



## J Morningstar (Jul 14, 2004)

gongyles said:
			
		

> Jason,... don't tell me you're getting the African black Giant centipede


  :}  ;P 


> i'm searching for those more then 3 years now.
> 
> If they turn out to be the same specie i'm looking for,... then D*MN you're lucky. The ones i'm on the search for have all black body's with Bleu-leggs and yellow spiracles,... don't have any idea on the scientific name,... but i've seen them in real,... simply amazing pedes,... not that big but really beautifull.
> about the size of adult morsitans.
> ...


Usually Tanzania.



> you lucky b*stard


Maybe...


> i'll try to search for some pictures of those black ones i mean


I haven't the slightist clue what they'll be. How much is it worth to ya??   :?


----------



## Steven (Jul 14, 2004)

> I haven't the slightist clue what they'll be. How much is it worth to ya??


trade for a Gigantea ?


----------



## J Morningstar (Jul 14, 2004)

Talk about B*stard!!!   I'll PM you in a few minutes or so.


----------



## Steven (Jul 14, 2004)

J Morningstar said:
			
		

> Talk about B*stard!!!


hehehehe *lol*


----------



## J Morningstar (Jul 15, 2004)

Watermelon anyone? :} 
Sorry about the smudgie glass  :8o


----------



## Highlander (Jul 15, 2004)

Man J, nice setup and very nice millis


----------



## Steven (Jul 15, 2004)

attack of the killer Milipedes  :}  love it


----------



## J Morningstar (Jul 15, 2004)

8 more days till......INVASION of the MILLIPEDES!!!!!!!!!!!    
Oh and GIANT BLACK CENTIPEDES!!!!!!!!!! ;P


----------



## Steven (Jul 15, 2004)

J Morningstar said:
			
		

> 8 more days till......INVASION of the MILLIPEDES!!!!!!!!!!!
> Oh and GIANT BLACK CENTIPEDES!!!!!!!!!! ;P


yeah, just rub it in !!!  you diabolic pede-wrangler


----------



## J Morningstar (Jul 15, 2004)

No to be funny but I think I ordered the Giant Blue leg Centipedes too.


----------



## Steven (Jul 15, 2004)

J Morningstar said:
			
		

> No to be funny but I think I ordered the Giant Blue leg Centipedes too.


now that's indeed NOT funny   


but you're allowed


----------



## J Morningstar (Jul 15, 2004)

I've seen a picture on pet bugs.com. Are they really rare as well? (no joke) :?


----------



## Steven (Jul 15, 2004)

J Morningstar said:
			
		

> I've seen a picture on pet bugs.com. Are they really rare as well? (no joke) :?


As to my opinion the pedes sold as "black african" and "bleu-legged african giants" are the same specie,... only a different coloration of body. like you can see on the pictures that i posted and the one Eric posted, there's a slightly difference in bodycoloration,.... due to the "location" where they are collected or the humidity they have grown up in. but both have bleu leggs which make them very desirable,...

ow yeah,... now an answer to your question,... i think they both are indeed quite rare   


Cheers
Steven, jealous again


----------



## J Morningstar (Jul 15, 2004)

I'll try to get a lot of good pics???   I know not much consolation there.


----------



## Highlander (Jul 15, 2004)

J, what size tank are your millis in?How many does that hold?

Jonathan/Highlander


----------



## Yve (Jul 15, 2004)

yowza! thats alot of millis!  Do they usually hang out on top of the substrate or did you ruffled them up a bit to get that shot.


----------



## J Morningstar (Jul 16, 2004)

Highlander said:
			
		

> J, what size tank are your millis in?How many does that hold?
> 
> Jonathan/Highlander


I have to tell you that to count them would (at this point) be quite impossible.
Let's just say there probably 200 or so millipedes at least in the tank between 6 different species. You can't see the 50 or so babies at any one time that are on the surface.I would say the tank is between 55 and 75 gallons. It's a weird "tall" tank.


----------



## J Morningstar (Jul 16, 2004)

Yve,
 I would never rough up my millipedes!
 This is how they look in a feeding frenzy. Some times there is not quite so many showing but you can always see a good deal of them. Wild caught Pink millipedes for example almost never appear in the light, but the captive bread ones don't give a damn.
J


----------



## Crunchie (Jul 17, 2004)

*eep*

lovely pedes you have there, my friend has the tanzanian yellow legged which is a very similar looking pede but obviously it has yellow instead of pink legs. Not seen the pink legs offered for sale over here but I have the following species 

Bronze
AGB
zebra (yellow and black variety)
olive
tanzanian pink
nigerian striped
tanzanian reg legged (two varieties) 

sadly from that lot I've only got a few pairs and my olives and AGBs are only very young. Did find a wee pellet that had broken in half and there was a wee cream coloured egg inside, exciting stuff!


----------



## J Morningstar (Jul 17, 2004)

Crunchie,
 Any possibility of pictures? I would like to compare.
 The Tanzanian yellow legs are one of the only species that I have had that killed my other species in an attempt to mate with them. It sucks. I had to quarenteen them from Little Tanzania and they eventually dided.
 Where are you?


----------



## Crunchie (Jul 17, 2004)

I'm in central Scotland and my friend with the yewllow legged is in Derbyshire in England. Sadly he doesn't have a digital camera so I've no pics of his pedes. I think he wants a camera soon as we are both going on holiday in two weeks so he wants to take pics there. From what my friend says his yellow legged look alot like my bronze but are shiny black with black heads and bright yellow legs.  

Here are my pedes...






weird red legged one which I'm not sure about






zebra, this is the male the female died before she could mate apparently   






young AGB 






This little guy tried to mount my other male bronze   I only have the two males and am desperate for a female as these are quite rare in the UK






Olive






Bog stanbard Tanzanian red legged got a pair of these so hopefully see some young






Nigerian banded (also seen these called amber banded






tanazanian pink


----------



## J Morningstar (Jul 17, 2004)

Some one else just posted a pic of the "weird" Red Leg so I'll look for it after 9pm tonight when I am home and try to find out.
thanks for sharing.
J


----------



## fatbloke (Jul 17, 2004)

J Morningstar

the person your getting your millipedes of is he the same person that emailed me :? 

john


----------



## J Morningstar (Jul 17, 2004)

Yes, he is John. He is really a good person. Tries his hardest to do all he can within reason.
J


----------



## Yve (Jul 18, 2004)

J, I didn't mean 'rough up' literally, (I'm a bit colourful with my text at times)...just thought maybe you moved the soil around a bit to unearth them.  I'm just amazed at how many are out and about.  Although when there's food around they're savages aren't they?!


----------



## J Morningstar (Jul 18, 2004)

In fact I never move almost anything for fear of crushing the little ones which there are seemingly at leat 100 of around at any one time. Heres a good pic of tonights feeding frenzy.


----------



## J Morningstar (Jul 18, 2004)

J Morningstar said:
			
		

> Some one else just posted a pic of the "weird" Red Leg so I'll look for it after 9pm tonight when I am home and try to find out.
> thanks for sharing.
> J


 That someone else I just realized was you (Crunchie) I think.


----------



## Crunchie (Jul 19, 2004)

J Morningstar said:
			
		

> That someone else I just realized was you (Crunchie) I think.


I was thinking that when I read the message but didnt have time to reply! Sorry


----------



## ScorpDude (Jul 19, 2004)

very kool, so what do you feed them? other than watermelon


----------



## J Morningstar (Jul 20, 2004)

They really don't get watermelon all that often It's just that I have alot of it right now and it'e a treat. 
I have written a list before but here goes the latest one.
Gold fish flakes
Any "dark lettuce
Radish (tops and bottom)
Carrot
Potatoes(cooked and raw)
Monkey chow biscuts
Mango
Lychee nuts
Peeled grapes
Tomato
Cucumber
Hard Boiled Egg (they absolutely love them)
Papaya
Any Squash yellow green and pumpkin
Mushrooms (white, oyster, just not smelly ones..they get real smelly real fast)
Broccolli (really messed the spelling up on that one)
Coconut
Peaches
I am sure I am missing some thing but thats a lot of it.  
J


----------



## Cooper (Jul 20, 2004)

How large would you estimate the ones in the above pic to be?


----------



## J Morningstar (Jul 20, 2004)

The largest are 10 to 11 inches and as thick as a big ball point pen cap. Almost a half inch wide. Tanzanian pink legs get real long not huge or heavy like AGB's.


----------



## Cooper (Jul 20, 2004)

Wow, they all look so tiny in that pic. Must be quite something in person


----------



## J Morningstar (Jul 20, 2004)

Out of control I must say. I took the pic from the top of the tank and it is very tall.


----------



## dragonfly (Jul 22, 2004)

Very nice pics J.
How many different species do you have all together?

Rgds,

Dragonfly.


----------



## J Morningstar (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks.
 I have right now in that tank:
Black Tanzanian Pink Legs
Brown Tanzanian Pink Legs
Pink or when adult Bronze Millipedes
A wonderful Green version of the Black Tanzanian Pink Legs
A few Pied Millipedes
A few Awesome Cogwheel millipedes
Maybe some Purple Crested babies I have to keep watching and see.
African Giant Blacks (in another tank)
 Coming soon MORE!!!!!!!!  
We will see, but there will surely be posts!


----------



## J Morningstar (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks.
 I have right now in that tank:
Black Tanzanian Pink Legs
Brown Tanzanian Pink Legs
Pink or when adult Bronze Millipedes
A wonderful Green version of the Black Tanzanian Pink Legs
A few Pied Millipedes
A few Awesome Cogwheel millipedes
Maybe some Purple Crested babies I have to keep watching and see.
African Giant Blacks (in another tank)
 Coming soon MORE!!!!!!!!  
We will see, but there will surely be posts!


----------



## Cooper (Jul 23, 2004)

Quite the millipede collection!


----------



## Crunchie (Jul 23, 2004)

any chance of some photos of them all and in particular the bronze morning star?! I have a couple i've been calling bromze and was wondering if perhaps they are the same species (long shot I know)


----------



## J Morningstar (Jul 24, 2004)

J Morningstar said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> I have right now in that tank:
> Black Tanzanian Pink Legs
> Brown Tanzanian Pink Legs
> ...


Can't believe I forgot the second most prolific Millipede in the tank:
lots of Mombossa Red Legs


----------



## J Morningstar (Jul 24, 2004)

Crunchie said:
			
		

> any chance of some photos of them all and in particular the bronze morning star?! I have a couple i've been calling bromze and was wondering if perhaps they are the same species (long shot I know)


Oddly enough, even though they have been reproducing at a good rate themselves, tonight when I looked for them there was only one very small juvinile out. When young they are very light pink. I saw the biggest adult ever in the tank, it was about 5 inches long.


----------



## Crunchie (Jul 24, 2004)

here are the ones I've been calling bronze   the two I have are both male I think but one has been trying it on with the other a few times!    :?


----------



## J Morningstar (Jul 24, 2004)

Crunchie how big are these so I can compare to see if they are the same?
 Here are some pic's of one of my largest at about 5 inches.


----------



## J Morningstar (Jul 26, 2004)

Mmmmm... Corn, it's what's for dinner!


----------



## blombo (Aug 4, 2004)

hi j   

did the shipment already arrived?!
Can't wait to see some Pics   :}  

Cheers,
blombo


----------



## J Morningstar (Aug 4, 2004)

Having some pronlems, we'll see, hopefully by next week.


----------

